# another carved bowl



## Twig Man (Oct 14, 2012)

This is a bowl that I made with my adze and gouges


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice bowl ! Is that what would be considered a dough raising bowl?

On another note - just curious how that hophorn beam is holding up under use?
Scott


----------



## Twig Man (Oct 14, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Nice bowl ! Is that what would be considered a dough raising bowl?
> 
> On another note - just curious how that hophorn beam is holding up under use?
> Scott



It would be considered a dough bowl and the mallet is working great!!


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 14, 2012)

Another gorgeous piece my man. Just gorgeous.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 14, 2012)

Twig Man said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > Nice bowl ! Is that what would be considered a dough raising bowl?
> ...



I found another piece of that in my shop while I was rummaging through... rather cataloging my stock. It is a half round that is about 5" wide and about 24" long. If your interested let me know and I will get some real measurements and some pics.


----------



## Twig Man (Oct 14, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> Twig Man said:
> 
> 
> > NYWoodturner said:
> ...



I am good, hope this mallet last a while LOL


----------

